# The two diesel engines used in Australian Cruze



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I thought some of you would be interested in seeing what the engines used in the Australian Cruze looked like. Series I, 110kw 320nm torque single cam, belt driven.
View attachment 153730
View attachment 153738


And this is the series II which replaced the series I in 2011, 120kw 360nm torque duel cam chain driven.

View attachment 153746
The pictures of the series one was taken at the Holden Cruze Sydney meet on July 4.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Do the diesels there have less torque programmed for the manual vs the automatics? I thought I read somewhere that overseas the manuals get restricted on torque compared to the automatics for GMs diesels.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> Do the diesels there have less torque programmed for the manual vs the automatics? I thought I read somewhere that overseas the manuals get restricted on torque compared to the automatics for GMs diesels.


Both these cars have the 6T45 transmission, but there is not a different figure quoted for the manual. However the Holden Captiva diesel automatic has a higher quoted torque figure.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah, maybe it was for the diesel CUV/SUV/Trucks that get higher torque figures with the automatics. Not like we are going to see a manual diesel from GM here anytime soon in the US anyways.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cool pics, thanks for posting.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

My Series 1 manual handbook quotes the same torque figures for both it and the slushie, 320nm. Whether that is correct...


----------

